# Help me figure out what this is.



## Moistmoose (Jan 21, 2021)

Hey everyone! So I'm trying to establish information on a tractor I have in my yard. So the obvious is it's a John Deer JD1010 loader/dozer. Other than that I don't know much about. It ran a couple years ago but hasn't been touched since.
Should I have it hauled off and scrapped or sell it?
If it has value, what is it?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Moistmoose, welcome to the forum. 

Machinery Trader has several JD 1010's listed for sale. See link below. If you can get it running and operating reasonably well, it's probably worth $5k-6K. Trouble is what will it cost to get it up and running/operating. 

https://www.machinerytrader.com/lis...sale/list/manufacturer/deere/model-group/1010


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

TractorData.com John Deere 1010C tractor information







www.tractordata.com


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Check engine crankcase oil for presence of water by loosening oil pan drain by 2-3 rounds. If water is present it will be the 1st liquid to drip out around plug threads. 1010 engines have cylinder liners mounted on a plate and are very expensive. 1010 diesel engines have a history of cracked cylinder heads. If I was going to sell the 1010 in not running condition I suggest contacting an industrial tractor/dozer salvage yard such as JDCrawlers.com - The Enthusiasts Site for John Deere Crawlers 701-361-1006, Days


----------

